# inrease in premium when retired



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

a friend of mine was paying £260 to insure his Honda civic,50 yrs old full ncb and drives into Manchester every day in rush hour parks in an open car park every day .
calls his insurance company to say he has retired so will no longer be commuting to Manchester every day,so expecting a reduction in his premium.how wrong was he!,an increase in premium of £300.
he tried to explain that he has removed the risk of an accident every day in rush hour traffic but no luck still premium has gone up to £560.
think he will be moving next time renewal due.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I'd move immediately if I was him. Must be better deals even if you lose a part year of NCB.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A guy up the road now 77 with a 2002 Rover, they want £90 pcm !!!!!

ding ding, all change......

John Tht.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Geordieexile said:


> I'd move immediately if I was him. Must be better deals even if you lose a part year of NCB.


I agree for sure he can improve move now


----------

